
Volunteer for coronavirus Phase 3 vaccine studies - apsec112
https://www.coronaviruspreventionnetwork.org/
======
skunkworker
To anyone skeptical about the validity of this website. This press release [1]
on the NIH website confirms this is real.

[1] [https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-
launches-c...](https://www.nih.gov/news-events/news-releases/nih-launches-
clinical-trials-network-test-covid-19-vaccines-other-prevention-tools)

~~~
GekkePrutser
Thanks for pointing this out! I was indeed a bit iffy giving my personal data
there. There's so many fake covid sites.

I'm not in the US but it says they might expand soon so I may just register
anyway (I'm sure they ask where you live).

------
GekkePrutser
Cool, I would definitely join if it wasn't US only :(

Even though I'm 'high risk' I'm not that worried about the virus myself, and I
feel some higher risk than normal actions are necessary to protect people and
to go back to our normal world ASAP.

Also, I assume it's good to have some not perfectly healthy individuals in the
mix as they would probably be more likely to experience side-effects.

It does say they will expand their reach beyond the US though so that might be
good news.

~~~
querez
There are studies underway in other countries (e.g. Germany or the UK) as
well, and they are also looking for volunteers (though often not as openly).
Where are you located?

~~~
GekkePrutser
I'm living in Spain at the moment. I'm from the Netherlands though! How did
you find out about the other studies?

~~~
querez
The one I know of is in Germany, and I only know of it through an acquaintance
who is involved in the study. They're now looking for people for Phases 2 and
3. The job-ad for potential participants doesn't mention anything about COVID,
though. I'm assuming this is either due to legal reasons, or something along
the lines of "we want people to go into this unbiased". In any case, the
wording is pretty general, something along the lines of "looking for
participants in a clinical study for vaccinations. Applicants must not have
contracted covid19 before".

------
apsec112
Note: The studies currently being run here are regular Phase 3 trials, not
challenge trials, so you don't have to be young or perfectly healthy to sign
up.

~~~
ageitgey
Also, for any trial, they fully explain everything and you can leave at any
time. Just signing up doesn't commit you to actually getting vaccinated if you
change your mind later.

------
wolco
Not sure about these two points conflicting. You will not be infected but if
you do we will help you get care.

Volunteers will not be exposed to the SARS-CoV-2 virus as part of the study.
These are studies of preventive vaccines that we hope will keep people
healthy.

If you become infected with SARS-CoV-2 and become ill with COVID-19, the study
staff will work with you to make sure you get the care that you need.

~~~
bbatsell
They mean if you get it in the real world, they will be working with your
doctors because they will want to run tests to determine why the vaccine
didn't prevent the infection. As a side benefit, you might get slightly more
attention and better care.

~~~
michaelt
_> they will want to run tests to determine why the vaccine didn't prevent the
infection._

The answer to which could be as simple as "they were given the placebo"

Presumably if you're uninsured, they get you medical insurance. Testing drugs
on uninsured people then leaving them untreated if they get ill during the
study would be a bit cold, even for the american medical industry.

~~~
elliekelly
Eh, the cynic in me doesn’t think this is out of benevolence so much as it is
to make sure they collect the best data possible. People without health
insurance have worse outcomes because they forgo or delay necessary treatment.

------
caiobegotti
This is the first time I hear about these folks so I'm not sure about how good
this study is but AFAIK Moderna, from the US just like this study, were
starting phase 3 tests with their medicine already. The more the better I
guess? Here in Brazil as of early this month Sinovac (from China) started
accepting health workers volunteers for their 9000 people phase 3 tests across
the country. Just today, as you know, Oxford announced promising results too
but in fact they had been already testing people with their vaccine in phase 3
tests last month here (5000 people from multiple covid epicenters). I would
really love to know when we could expect to have minimal first results.
Everybody got really happy with the results of phase 2 and all but I suppose
the first data for phase 3 will be decisive whether we can build up REAL
expectations or not. Somehow, sometimes, it also feels these folks are all
racing for a Nobel prize more than anything else.

------
manomanowicz
The UK also has page to sign up to volunteer for vaccine research

[1][https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-
covid-19/research/...](https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-
covid-19/research/coronavirus-vaccine-research/)

~~~
goatinaboat
They need volunteers because there are too few people being naturally
infected, which boggles the mind somewhat

[https://mobile.twitter.com/thesundaytimes/status/12695146159...](https://mobile.twitter.com/thesundaytimes/status/1269514615924260865)

------
supernova87a
From this page, it sounds like they are mostly looking for people who are
likely to encounter the virus, and are in high risk groups:

 _( "For some of the antibody studies, you will not need to reach out to a
site because the study staff will come to the nursing home or assisted living
facility.")_:

[https://www.coronaviruspreventionnetwork.org/what-to-
expect-...](https://www.coronaviruspreventionnetwork.org/what-to-expect-
volunteer/)

------
mchusma
I'm very locked down, so interesting I volunteered for a challenge study but
not this one (as I am unlikely to catch covid so a bad fit). The ideal group
here are people at high risk of getting it.

------
tzs
If you are in the general area of Seattle, Kaiser is looking for people who
might be interested in volunteering for studies. They included this in a
recent email to Kaiser members:

> The Kaiser Permanente Washington Health Research Institute, which is
> currently leading a study for a COVID-19 vaccine, is seeking volunteers in
> the Seattle area to sign up for a COVID-19 vaccine registry. If you sign up
> and qualify, you may be called and asked whether you'd like to participate
> in a future trial. Learn more about the registry.

The "Learn more about the registry" was a link that ends up at [1].

Requirements to be registered are at least 18 years old, in good health or
with stable medical conditions, live in the greater Seattle area, and can
travel to the Kaiser Permanente Washington Health Research Institute clinic in
downtown Seattle for multiple study visits. No need to be a KP member.

[1]
[https://corona.kpwashingtonresearch.org/](https://corona.kpwashingtonresearch.org/)

------
aaron695
Not sure what people find interesting about this? Phase 3? I got a (test)
vaccine this month not with this company. No idea on phase.

Interesting things I thought -

You might get the placebo. (No idea for Phase 3)

It was done by a generic testing company, as expected.

About minimum wage for time in hospital, probably pick a trial that's over
night and quicker(C19 was 400 days and you can't do other trails) for better
money.

Everyone is the cliche test subject (I mixed with other trials), backpackers
and students and dodgy people.

We got generic info about trials, overnights (not for C19) had warnings about
bring porn, bag searches and no bed sharing, which made overnight trials sound
fun.

Given the wide range of questions, there would be a lot of lying to get
admittance I would guess.

Drug tests each time you go in.

Double birth control is required, not sure the nurses even expected that to
actually happen when they questioned you.

A lot of money is spent when you're bored and look around and start doing the
$ being spent.

------
devalgo
As someone very pro-vaccine, what are the risks of doing this? Is the worst
case scenario you get the vaccine and not a placebo and it does nothing? Are
there real health risks to doing this?

~~~
KerrickStaley
The podcast Science Vs. described one patient who received an experimental
vaccine and had severe (but not life-threatening) fever-like side effects
including fainting, nausea/vomiting, chills, and lethargy/weakness:

> When I woke up, I woke up this was at noon the next day, I had to get up to
> go to the bathroom, on the way there I felt really nauseous and actually
> ended up throwing up in the bathroom and then I just collapsed. I remember
> waking up on the floor, though, and looking up and seeing the underside of
> the kitchen table, which was a very confusing sight

So by taking an experimental vaccine you're risking these sorts of side
effects. In this particular study there were 45 participants and 3 had severe
side effects of this nature.

Full transcript:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQ78hrs4ldf6abmA...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQ78hrs4ldf6abmAwrHfrQwvCnfK2cJG5ARVLnwZs2zob1F1s_oKzZO7zAPKUSjuSKL5frfo3RLHipU/pub)
Episode: [https://gimletmedia.com/shows/science-
vs/dvh28wk/coronavirus...](https://gimletmedia.com/shows/science-
vs/dvh28wk/coronavirus-dude-wheres-my-vaccine)

~~~
belltaco
The Google doc is really hard to skim, did that happen in Phase 3? Severe side
effects are more common in Phase 1 trial, this is phase 3.

~~~
KerrickStaley
The podcast did not indicate what phase of trial this was.

------
pyuser583
I really hope this vaccine happens. It would so amazing if we got a vaccine
out so fast.

------
CyanLite2
I would 100% do this if they could guarantee I wouldn't get a placebo.

~~~
remram
So you're not interested in helping in the study at all, you just want the
vaccine in advance.

~~~
tgsovlerkhgsel
Which can still be a win-win.

He might even be willing to test out whether it works by intentionally getting
exposed (human challenge study) so that he can then go club and drink at the
pub etc.

I'm quite happy to let him go first, because I'd rather let someone else be
the first person who has purple tentacles grow from their nipples, or whatever
other nasty side effect this may turn out to have. There's a reason we do
these trials.

~~~
belltaco
>I'd rather let someone else be the first person who has purple tentacles grow
from their nipples

Hey, some people are into that.

